# projector headlights



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

i just put in some projectors that i bought off ebay but i have some problems with them. the two wires for the halos dont reach the parking light, so im not sure how to connect them so i just left them there. any ideas on how to get that working? 

also the light sticks out a lot from the car. does anyone else have that problem? is it fixable? heres a picture of it


















they were such a pain to put in, especially the clear corners. but i just cant wait to get them working right so i can be happy with them and have them look nice.


----------



## Infernoe (May 27, 2009)

*Hope this helps.*

I've seen many a kit like this purchased by my friends and they always come to me with problems like this. sadly, non-name parts off of ebay always require some hacking, splicing, and drilling... sorry. But this is how i'd try and do it... buy wiring equipment( wire, wire strippers, soldering pen, black tape, and etc.) for extending the wires that don't reach. Hope fully, you can cut and splice them to reach, solder them, and tape well. as far as fitting flush to the car... A: they may not at all. B: file more space on the holes on the brackets on the lights so you can slide them back more, then bold them down (sorry that doesn't make much sense). they still look OK on the car as is IMO. Just take your time wiring the lights and make sure they work really really well when you turn them on before going out to drive. best of luck. reply if you need some help.
Best of luck man.
Mike
PS: take off the negative battery terminal before doing anything!!! safety first!


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the input I'll probably end up doing that for the wires. 
I'm just confused about one thing now. I read that the blue wire is the low beam which is the inner lights but those seem so much brighter than the outside lights. which are the low and hIgh beams?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Dont cut the wires provided, only crimp join them, there was a warning with my set, looks just like yours.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

IanH said:


> Dont cut the wires provided, only crimp join them, there was a warning with my set, looks just like yours.


which wires? the ones for the halos or for the lights?
and do you know which ar the high and low beams?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The ones for the Halo's, i think the wire is a resistance wire that limits the current/voltage for the LED's


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry sold that car and dont remember, i think the ones with the Halos are the high beam ??


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

why do people have so much problem with this.. was it me that got lucky and my projector lamps just dropped in perfect not even a problem with the wires either.... how wierd


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

IanH said:


> Sorry sold that car and dont remember, i think the ones with the Halos are the high beam ??


hmm i gotta figure out which is which soon so i dont burn out the bulb if it is the wrong one. the ones with the halos look like high beams to me since they light up everyhting and the other ones jsut light downward, for the road. but i dont know anything about lights so im not sure..

thanks for letting me knwo about crimping them. 



sinning said:


> why do people have so much problem with this.. was it me that got lucky and my projector lamps just dropped in perfect not even a problem with the wires either.... how wierd


yeah mine didnt fit too well and i had to trim a lot off the clear corners to get them to fit right. there was nothing in the box except for the headlights, no instructions or anything. youre lucky you got a good set


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah mine didnt fit too well and i had to trim a lot off the clear corners to get them to fit right. there was nothing in the box except for the headlights, no instructions or anything. youre lucky you got a good set[/QUOTE]

i had some little issues as well i grabbed a black sharpie and then squeezed in the lamp and drew out the lines where i would need to shave i only shaved a decent amount on the corner and then it dropped in. looking at the amount of work you guys are putting in, i guess i did get lucky.... Good luck dude hope it all goes well for you


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

i had some little issues as well i grabbed a black sharpie and then squeezed in the lamp and drew out the lines where i would need to shave i only shaved a decent amount on the corner and then it dropped in. looking at the amount of work you guys are putting in, i guess i did get lucky.... Good luck dude hope it all goes well for you


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I purchased a set of Exalta headlight and side light once piece but haven't put them in yet.
It seems like if its not broken I cant make time !!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

As for the sticking out, this is a hard mount to the radiator support, so a big hammer is the only option.
Mine werent like that, but you can see the side light doesnt fit well.










BTW this car is gone, the Exaltas are for the Black SE-R


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

so i got everything working and all. but now one of the headlights decided to go out. no clue why. i checked all the wires and everything is good, but the bulb is not working at all. anybody know how to change it and what kind of bulb it is? 
these lights are turning out to be a lot more work than i thought.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

well you can pull the bulb from behind, dont know if you have to take the light off or not.
probably a std H series bulb.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

the bulb comes right out?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

irollforever said:


> the bulb comes right out?


Ahh if only life were that simple.

First its 5 yrs since I put these in my Sentra, so now I only have the Exalta headlights to take some pics
I think these are close enough.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

back of HL










remove black cover

undo clip





























sorry its a bit blurred


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the double connector is for the H7
the single is an H1


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you got bulbs with yours ?
I had to spend another $20+ on bulbs and dont have the connectors yet


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

i think the back of my light looks a lot different. ill have to take a look tomorrow and see if its the same as that but thanks for the pics. i think my lights have like 2 wires coming off the back of the bulb. well hopefully theyre the same as yours. 
and they did come with bulbs but they seem to be terrible if they went out in a month


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes they will look different, they are for the 98 Sentra Exalta Taiwan model one piece OEM with side lamps built in.
but from memory the rubber cover and bulb holders are at least similar to the halos i installed.


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Ian, the Exalta does not plug into the harness of the SE-R? 
I saw several set with just the headlight with blackhousing, I was going to purchase, didn't know it need modification.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

no, the stock set up is 9004 or 9007 depending on yr.
One bulb, two filaments.
Halo and Exaltas have two bulbs and lamps.
Exalta is not an easy swap, and doesn't fit right around the grill without some fiberglass, or you leave a gap 
have you seen an Exalta light?


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Sure do. However, the Stillen Grill is made of flexible cheap rubber, with a little heating, it tends to expand on both side, so it looks better fit than the stock grill


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

try these, I love them

Nissan Sentra B14 Headlights and Projector Headlights


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Good input
I already brought the 98 mesh grill, was planning to use that.

Have to get the 2 row radiator and figure out how to mount the grill, mounts are different apparently. getting my new bigger better hammer ready. Also have a Thor !!!:idhitit:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I already have the black Exalta's

Top left

Nissan Sentra HV Exalta Headlights


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I just saw these on ebay and noticed they had the actuall projector lense. I'm curious as to how the light output is when you get these all working.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

okay so i took a pic of the back of the headlights. i took the black cap off and this is whats inside. doesnt really look the same as yours


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Your pictures dont work.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

try re-posting your pictures, I use photobucket, make an account, upload from your computer, then copy bottom line link that says " img " then paste in your post.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

my bad guys
idk if these pics are good enough but let me know what i should do or if i should try to take different ones. 
i just dont wanna mess anything up by touching those wires
it looks like i just unscrew those screws and it pops off im guessing?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

can you undo the clip and pull the holder out ?

It looks hosed anyway, dont know if you can get a new holder ?


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

i didnt touch anything yet but it looks like you can undo the clip easily by unscrewing it. i didnt want to touch anything and mess it up. what do ya mean by it looks hosed?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

On mine the opposite side from the screw pushes sideways and come undone, the clip then rotates up.
Either these are not at all like mine or the holder are burnt up.
Where does the main power connect I cant see.
I assume those are LEDS?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What has got very hot?


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

it looks like the clip might undo that way now that you say it.
but the wires go from where you see them to the middle of the headlight and they come out of there with all 3 wires.
you thnk they could have burnt out already? if so is it easily fixable?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

so what are those LED - small bulb looking things ?
I cant tell, get the clip undone, you know not to touch the quartz.
If there is a normal H type bulb you can just replace it.
This headlight has the two projectors, Hi and Lo separate correct ?


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

ive got no clue if theyre LED. if its small its an LED?
ill go pop the clip off after i get out of class and see if its the same bulb you posted.
yeah hi and lo are seperate


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry i was not clear, i know this is a two projector headlight similar to the halos i had, but not identiacal.
mine had Hi for one and Lo for the other, plus LED ring or eyebrow.
My question was is yours like this or do you have one Hi-Lo and one Hi


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah one hi and one lo plus the led ring


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ok, how is the LED ring powered, from the headlight wiring or the side light ?

so the whitish blobs on post #33 are the spade connectors ?


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

no the halos' wires come out of the bottom of the headlight. they have 2 separate wires that arent near the hi/lo beams


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maybe i should re-take the picture of my bulb holder the one above is really blurred.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

so that brown thing in the bottom picture is a connector ?
Ok, get the clips undone and the bulb holder out, then remove the bulb, see what bulb it is and get a new one.
Try to figure out if anything has got really hot and fix it.
Use new connectors or whatever it takes. Tighten up connection on bulb holder to bulb if its loose.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

okay got some new pics for you. idk this bulb seems fine to me...h7 bulb it says








doesnt look burnt out or anything..
















there was some crap around thhere i took off.
so what could the problem be now..?
could the problem be the connection from the wire to the bulb?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

could be
check the bulb with a multimeter on resistance range, lowest you have ie 20 Ohms 200 Ohms.
Should look like a short, .1 ohm at Room temp, about .25 when hot ie powered on.

Check those connectors to, give the wires a tug, not too hard, just a firm tug.
where is the brown and black coming from ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you don't have the bulb holders mine has !!!
sorry if mislead you.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So this is wired into the cars existing power, one fuse for left and one for right sides?
Or does it use a new relay ?
wires look small, do you know what gauge?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Same comment, make sure connectors are tight when they slide onto the bulb spade, if they are loose they get really hot.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

wait too many questions! haha just kiddin man
ok so I tugged the wires. what black and brown stuff?
and I'm not sure what gauge the wires are or any of that. 
I'll try to tighten the connectors to the bbulb cause they slide right on and off. what could be causing all of the black crap on it?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

irollforever said:


> I'll try to tighten the connectors to the bbulb cause they slide right on and off. what could be causing all of the black crap on it?


If they are loose then the terminals got hot and burned whatever was on them, turning it black.

So you didn't install these lights ?


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

no those are what came with the headlights. could that have been the problem? can I just clean the connectors and the pieces from the bulb and get it to work? or do I have to get new bulbs?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I meant you did not install the Halo light assemblies ?

Test the bulb, even if the terminal is loose and has crap on it the filament is such a low resistance that the contact gets made and arcs a current path.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

yah the halos are connected. 
but The bulb doesn't light at all when I put it into the connectors. I'm not sure if the actual bulb is dead or if it's the wires. I'll see if I can test it tonight


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok try again
Did you remove the stock headlights and install the Halos or was the car like this when you got it?


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

wait you want me to try again with the bulb in the headlight?
but I took out the stock ones and installed these myself like a month or so ago


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

irollforever said:


> bI took out the stock ones and installed these myself like a month or so ago


Ok thats what i am trying to find out.
So when you installed these how did you wire them up?
Did they come with a harness with relays or did you just connect to the stock wires?
If you are using the stock wiring check the Hi and Lo on the bad side.

Check you have 12V on the bulb that doesnt work from one terminal to the other.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

yah I wired them from the stock wires. the hi beams work fine and the lo worked fine until the light went out. I'm pretty sure the wires are still good


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

One bulb is an h7, but what it the other?


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

alright so i tried tightening the clips so they werent so loose, and no good. still wont light up. im gunna take a look tomorrow when i get a chance and see if theres any of that burnt crap inside of those connector things and clean it off.

idk what the other bulb is, all i saw was on this bulb it said h7


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

finally replaced the bulb and it works now so i guess there was something wrong with the bulb they sent me. it didnt look burnt out or anything


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

please check your pm's iroll.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> One bulb is an h7, but what it the other?


On mine one is an H7 and one is an H1


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

wait no problem still. the light already went out since i replaced it yesterday. anybody know whats going on?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

get out your multimeter and check the bulb, check the ground and check the voltage from the switch.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

was messing around and decided to look to see if the bulb looked burnt or not and looked fine.. later that night the light worked again.. 
guess it was just loose haha


----------

